# Gypsy Build (Attn: Builders,Painters, Customizers)



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that I got your attention, I'm lookin' for some participants to join in on a Gypsy Build. I'll start the ball rollin' with a nice solid rivet chassis that has been boiled and brass bushings installed and all the journals. The idea is for this chassis to go to the first person to PM me and that person will install one (1) part, then, this person will then inform the masses that the chassis is ready for it to go to the next builder. Just keep repeating this process until the car is finished. The idea is to have as many guys throw parts at this chassis until it's done with a body and paint and the final resting point will be sent to Coach61 so it can be auctioned/raffled at his next charity fundraiser. So, in short, I think if you have a nice armature and can press on some gears, you would be next. Remember this is going to go to Coaches' charity and you can bid on it too! I'm thinking by the time this TJet is done, it should be the coolest ever constructed and worthy of a strong bid. So step up builders. I'll check my PM later and as I said, the first person will be the one I send the chassis to.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Cool idea.....You/we need to keep a log of each addition. It'll end up kind of like a carfax report....or a pedigree?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bingo !! we have a bingo hold your cards. the first in line is ld thomas the first gypsy to add parts.very cool ld is gonna add some nice jl mags. soon as i get his address i,ll mail it to him and larry can take it from there. also i agree with eastside so i,ll jot down what i did and so on a list of contributors thanx ldthomas !!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really cool idea,there joegri!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow what a reception this is getting!! at this time the gypsy is off to ldthomas for some mags then, who knows where its going. keep following this build maybe you too can add to it. shoe gurus caster painters tuners decalers rims/tires axels you name it the gypsy needs it. remember you can bid on this when its finished and gone to auction.hey slotnewbie this idea came to me while the winn43 raffel was happening.wokeup out of a deep sleep and it hit me.just kinda wated to keep the good juju going. joe gould


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Anxiously waiting...


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Package is in the house...*

The mail came through yesterday and all came through in great shape. I have misplaced my camera for the moment but will post pictures shortly. I will post a few interesting things about JL magnets when the pictures are ready. :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi ld very glad the gypsy made it to ya. looking foward to a magnet info schoolin !!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*On the road...*

OK, down to business. This post is coming from tornado ravaged southern Missouri. Not to worry though... The Gypsy Build is safe.










JL magnets are an interesting lot. Few people realize that the are zapped with a very unique multi pole configuration from the factory. As you can see from these photographs, there are at least three primary poles in each of these magnets. Conventional zapping will not produce these results. Because of this, I don't zap my JL magnets except as a last resort because once they are zapped, the multi-pole configuration is lost forever.

Here you see the magnets sitting on their back on a piece of steel. This is what you will get if you put a pair of Aurora magnets on a magnetic surface.









This picture shows the magnets rocked over to one end so that the end poles are now the primary force on the piece of steel.









And this picture shows them rocked to the other end. You cannot do this with conventional magnet zapping.









And this cross-eyed picture is thrown in just for fun. :tongue:









The key to get the best performance from a set of JL magnets is to match the locations of the primary poles in both magnets so that the magnets are working together and complimenting each other. This is more important than matching them for strength.

This last picture shows the faces of the magnets that get a bit of a shave on the diamond hone in order for the JL magnets to properly fit in an Aurora T-Jet chassis.









It is now about time for the Gypsy T-Jet to move on down the road. :wave: Smalltime, are you still up for putting a dy-no-mite armature in this thing?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Ready to go......
I've got two ready to try. A Fray/roadcourse arm and an open arm.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow ld thanx for the magnet demonstration very informative. now come the questions. when installed should the rocked side be installed to samerocked side of other or opposed ? also very cool for your partisipation in the gypsy build !! and also thanx smalltime for carrying the ball from here!! i cant wait to see more parts being added from as many hobbytalk dudes.also remember you can bid on this t-jet when it comes up auction. i wonder if coach61 even knows it,s comming to him in the end? joe g


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey when you guys are ready to put a body on that beast, send it my way I have just the thing for it!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Matched magnets...*



joegri said:


> wow ld thanx for the magnet demonstration very informative. now come the questions. when installed should the rocked side be installed to samerocked side of other or opposed ? also very cool for your partisipation in the gypsy build !! and also thanx smalltime for carrying the ball from here!! i cant wait to see more parts being added from as many hobbytalk dudes.also remember you can bid on this t-jet when it comes up auction. i wonder if coach61 even knows it,s comming to him in the end? joe g


To find a matched set of JL magnets, you will be looking for two magnets that mirror each other. By that I mean both magnets should rock the same amount to the left and both magnets should rock the same amount to the right while looking at the painted side of both magnets. This will give you a set of magnets that have the fields directly opposing each other radially through the centerline of the armature shaft.

As you match up a few pairs of magnets and then try them out in your cars, you will be able to find the pair that gives the best performance for the track you are running on. There is no one perfect set of magnets. Different tracks need different power bands. And by matching up your magnets you will have several choices to play with. :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> To find a matched set of JL magnets, you will be looking for two magnets that mirror each other. By that I mean both magnets should rock the same amount to the left and both magnets should rock the same amount to the right while looking at the painted side of both magnets. This will give you a set of magnets that have the fields directly opposing each other radially through the centerline of the armature shaft.
> 
> As you match up a few pairs of magnets and then try them out in your cars, you will be able to find the pair that gives the best performance for the track you are running on. There is no one perfect set of magnets. Different tracks need different power bands. And by matching up your magnets you will have several choices to play with. :thumbsup:


*Hey Larry ,
great demo and info on the mags brother ! This ole dog just got taught a new trick and me likey ! See ya at the next Fling OR sooner . 

Dennis AKA Bear :wave:

P.S. When it's time for tires for this puppy .... be it slip on or silisponge i got the ticket punched so send her my way and tell me which way ya wanna ride ! *


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow dennis very cool offering for some skinz !!all ya gotta do is get with who has it and when you get it you make the call what it needs. also dennis i,m gonna be out your way the end of may for 3 or 4 days would like to sit and chew the fat maybe ? i promise not to steal any cars or put a lampshade on my head, unless you got one that looks good on me !! the gypsy rolls on.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Gypsy Build is in the mail at this time. Smalltime will be installing an arm of some repute. It would be good for someone to decide on wheels pretty soon. Choice of axles will depend on wheels. Choice of tires will depend on wheels. Choice of body will depend on wheels. Even though wheels are one of the last things to go on, they are one of the first things that need to be specified. Good looking custom molded wheels from RRR and others; double flanged wheels; composite rear wheels like Dennis makes; all are possible.

I suggest that anyone with ideas and suggestions post them here and then the Sultan of the Gypsy Build (joegri) can make the call.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Gypsy Build is in the mail at this time. Smalltime will be installing an arm of some repute. It would be good for someone to decide on wheels pretty soon. Choice of axles will depend on wheels. Choice of tires will depend on wheels. Choice of body will depend on wheels. Even though wheels are one of the last things to go on, they are one of the first things that need to be specified. Good looking custom molded wheels from RRR and others; double flanged wheels; composite rear wheels like Dennis makes; all are possible.
> 
> I suggest that anyone with ideas and suggestions post them here and then the Sultan of the Gypsy Build (joegri) can make the call.


*Good points Larry. A call needs to be made as to the direction this thing goes be it dressed for show I.E. RRR wheels , standard width , hard body etc . Or dressed to go I.E. sili's or slipons , fray or race width , resin race body etc. Not that you can't make the former work to a degree as a racer too but you get the idea. 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ok here is how i feel today. it seems it would be a shame to have to have smalltime spin up an arm that would put out big horse power and mags to make er spin like a tornado then, not be able to put the power to the track. i,m thinkin it should hook up!! second thought. school busses and mail trucks arent condusive to cornering. so here it is fat tires/ independent fronts and a body that says sexy !! just my oppinion. the gypsy belongs to nobody and everybody.parts pig and dennis will make the right call for tires and body. no pressure boys." the whole world is watching" ahaa.wouldnt want to be ya! no just kiddin fellas. no i,m not. yes i am.good luck to where ever the gypsy lands next. haveing fun watching this thing run its course !


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Speaking of "watching"... How about a few pics while it is metamorphosing into the seriously "high-tech" gypsy mobile. 


Jeff


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey there......
The Gypsy-Jet is sporting a new armature.(Actually two). The first is a full on Fray armature. Balanced, and trued comm. It sounds very good.

The second, is a custom wound fireball from Dan Townsend. A true legend around here when it comes to pancake armatures.

I also included a set of Wizzard brushes, notched and ready to go.

Where to next?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would be more than happy to drop a nice front end on that puppy.
Bill


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Go for it...*



wheelszk said:


> I would be more than happy to drop a nice front end on that puppy.
> Bill


That sounds like a winning offer. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wheelszk nyyyce !! comming on with a front end!!! puppys turn into big dogs. arf arf arf!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Received the Gypsy today,will post pics when the front end gets put on.


WHERE TO NEXT?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah man so glad to see the gypsy has made to your shop!! seems to me bearsoxballs out dennis wanted to throw some rears at the build.but let see what the vagabond looks like with a tight front end!!very cool wheels you go man.let me mention that this build will be going up on the auction block when completed so please follow the gypsy.it could be yours!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will get pictures up soon, real busy at work.
Bill


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

If any body wants to see the progress on the Gypsy, go to my photos. You are getting a Zoomin Front End,I put some Slottech shoes on it, and am sending along a Slottech rear Axle.
Soooooo where to next?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Someone doing up the gear train next ? I prefer to do the tires when i can actually test run em as different crown , front , and shoe setups will require different tires. BTW i will be happy to dial in the shoes once i plant some footwear on her . 

Bear:wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

alright wheels the fronts look cool and functinal !!! i,m diggin seeing this build come along. so it looks like the gypsy is in need of a fine set of gears.i,m pretty sure there is a set of gears sitting in a box somewhere dying to get pressed on the build. wheelszk props to you for adding and dennis/ ballsout /bearsox is awaitin in the wings.step right up and have the gypsy come to your town and join in on the fun!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I can hook it up with some nice gears if you want, drop me a PM...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Marty, you have mail.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

alright fellas great news today!! extra read all about it!!! it is con firmed that the gypsy will be hosted / auctioned by coach 61 . if the build is done by mid august it will be in .the heart of hobbytalk is the gold standard by which all auctions are measured. coach61 is the hardest workin man in show biz and he is gracious enough to host the gypsy. hats off to you coach. as for the rest of us soon the only thing left will be the bidding. i think as of this time the gypsy is enroute to marty bauer for some gears then to dennis for some rear skins. after that who knows? but there is still alot of work to be done. so casters and painters decalers who ever wants to join in on the build yer welcome the more the merrier.also many thanx to all the fellas that have played along so far and guys in the wings


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool! Haven't see n it yet, but once it gets here it will get geared up and then I will let my man Dennis know!

Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joegri said:


> alright fellas great news today!! extra read all about it!!! it is con firmed that the gypsy will be hosted / auctioned by coach 61 . if the build is done by mid august it will be in .the heart of hobbytalk is the gold standard by which all auctions are measured. coach61 is the hardest workin man in show biz and he is gracious enough to host the gypsy. hats off to you coach. as for the rest of us soon the only thing left will be the bidding. i think as of this time the gypsy is enroute to marty bauer for some gears then to dennis for some rear skins. after that who knows? but there is still alot of work to be done. so casters and painters decalers who ever wants to join in on the build yer welcome the more the merrier.also many thanx to all the fellas that have played along so far and guys in the wings


Wow, you do know its easy selling stuff to slottards right lol.. I get such awesome donations like this and all i have to do is put a pretty picture up and we all start bidding, at the end of the auction I collect the money send it off and cry as I watch some of the most beautiful works of art go back out the door. You guys make HOHT great not me by a long shot..thanks though love free plugs for the auctions GRIN

Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got this in last night, I have a set of RTHO CNC'd gears going on and a JW crown gear ready to go. Also putting on a .0635 Tungsten Carbide rear axle to get it's rear end down. Once I get that together, it will be ready to go on to whoever has some rear tires and a body!

That being said, you guys are insane if you think I won't be putting a pair of used wheels on this thing and running a few laps, for break in purposes only though.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

marty i just fell out after reading this.i would do the same!! the parts that yer gonna add are topshelf!!if you got a camera please post a pic with used tires so we all can see the gypsy in full regalia.maybe get with dennis/ballsout when yer done ,hes got some rear skinz to donate. seems to be getting closer so a body is in the future and paint.partspig wanted in for a body i believe?anyway let us all know what u think of the gypsy.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Update....

Bad news: My iPhone camera sucks and I can't get a good picture of this car...

Good news: Without any tweaking of shoes, shoe springs or messing with the brushes, this car freakin' flies! I had half a mind to stick it in my box and replace it with something else... :devil:

All kidding aside, this car is going to be a rocket, I just had on a beater set of sili-sponge tires and no tweaking and it's clear it needs to be reigned in with all the power it has.

I will definitely be placing a bid on this one. 

So, someone please let me know who it's going to for tires, body, final tweak and I will move it on it's way. It's quiet, smooth, and fast....


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotta love those slottech shoes and oogan springs,


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow that great news.sounds like the lil car has all the go fast stuff on it! marty if you look back a page or 2 you,ll see dennis /ballsout racin wants in for the rear tires. maybe send him a pm? i,m not at my computer at this time(visiting inlaws)so i gotta check progress later. this is getting very interesting!!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

When Dennis gets done tweaking the pickup shoes to match the ride height and shims the crown gear properly, this thing will flat out FLY! Every part in it is absolute top shelf.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok fellows ...... spent alot of time out of area dealing with fathers issues so i have not been on here much or for a bit of time. Anywho while i got a break i got a hold of Marty and he has my addy . That puts the Gypsy to come my way next. Can't wait to see her and introduce some footwear to her ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I promise to take a few pics and post them for all to see ! My camera is working and i'll get er dun !!

Bear :wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey dennis maybe something with a strap and a stiletto heel(very sexy)! hoping yer papa is over issues. i,ve already done that not too fun.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

joegri said:


> hey dennis maybe something with a strap and a stiletto heel(very sexy)! hoping yer papa is over issues. i,ve already done that not too fun.


I have a thought on em but will need to see what we have . Rest assured no trip to fashion week for this girl but perhaps speed week ! Dad's issues were not the norm per se as meth heads were robbing folks in area including his neighbor lady. Seems they don't like it when a younger guy shows up and challenges them while armed LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dennis, it's on it's way to you today bud, have fun!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow bear that doesn't sound like a laughing matter!makes my desire for pics pretty insignificant!hope everything works out


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Gypsy arrived ok and i got to do SOME playing around . Thought i would post up some fun pics ! Yes i did swap out the black front tires on the Kniffen front for some of my white special made Orings. Can you say white lightening ? LOL Not sure where this will lead but it was in my mind ( warped ) and had to do it !!! Here ya go ....

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*More pics and more so follow when i get the chance ! *


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad it made it safe Dennis, looking good!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bearsox/dennis thanx for posting some pictures! now we all can see what the gypsy looks like undressed!very sexy and ooozing speed.by the way dennis that mustang doesnt look like the 1 i got fromya 2 years ago.ya know i have a soft spot in my heart for fastback muskratz. are those for sale?very cool for yer addition to the gypsy! the price keeps going up and up !seems like next up should be a body? so any casters interested.wait check that seems to me partspig wanted in for a body. seweeee seweeee here pig pig pig u in? i think 6 or so weeks till the auction.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Joe ,
2 things .... 1st the bodies are from over a year ago and i stopped selling them . However if you contact me OFF list [email protected] i do have a few colors left here and perhaps i got one you'll like. Next for the Gypsy it may take a bit to get in the garage yet to do the work as it's the 4th and hot and sticky here . The garage has NO air conditioner so being the delicate flower i am :freak: LOL testing will be delayed a bit ! BTW in the one overhead pic the silisponge tires are not that wide as that pic is actually of how she would look with slipons. 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah its hot! i spent last week in spring grove never got under 82 or so stay cool! i did play softball there and burned my eyelids then showed these graduate student how to put a hurtin on a keg!put em all to bed then cleaned the party site. also went to the illinois state championship rockford speedway for vintage stock cars. try the bud they,re cold!! i,ll get with ya for a body soon thanx d looks fresh.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep, Just waiting patiently for it to arrive to mount and fit the body.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lookin good!thanks for the pics dennis!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well i did manage to get the track cleaned up this morning before the heat started to climb again ! Hope to be able to get in the garage tonight if it cools early enough and get some work done. 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok where to next ? I didn't get much time at all with her as it just plain has been nothing but hot and sticky around here LOL. My garage is like a sauna to me when out there so it's all day. Still she has her sunday go to meetin shoes now but needs a dress !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yo D! get with the pig . he wants in.he,s been wantin ta do the doo since the the start of this build. thanx so much for yer contribution to the gypysy .now its time for a body. no pressure pig . the ho world is watchin!!. just a reminder this Rembrante is to be auctioned off mid august. at this pace we are right on time for a photo finish and i,m sure the she,ll fetch big$$$ for the H.O.H.T/ coach 61 charity.to all the dudes that have contributide to the gypsy a healthy thanx yer the best of hobbytalk!!!. i,ll post a pic of a cigar box that the gypsy will come in ( not done yet) tommorow or so.for me this is very cool to find a bunch of guys that will give their best for nothin.u guys are the best. i mean it.o.k. i lied. no serious.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

boys if you need some body to air brush some color i can do it maybe some flames
i am still off work for a while so i have time 
thanks kevin


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

mahorsc thanx! a fine offer to paint the gypsy. the best way to get in line is to get with the parts pig at this time he might have the gypsy mounted. maybe even ready to send it to the next dude in line and thats you!!also if you can maybe post a pic or 2 (ya know how we like pictures) good luck.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Joe ,
i sent you an email did you get it ? Email me @ [email protected] 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey fellas, along with the gypsy build, she'll come with her own garage. Check it out! It's a cigar box that I got on ebay that I sanded off all the lettering and refinished with some shellac. Also, the inside is finished off with some fine velvet that my wife fitted and installed. In the picture, is one of my chassis NOT THE GYPSY build. So, save your lunch money. It will be sent off to Coach when it has dried. Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the cow tires.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Still awaiting info and address on where to mail to next ?

Bear :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

My God man!! Pay attention!!! I need it sent to me for body fitment.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Speaking of paying attention ...What part of need info and ADDRESS did you not grasp ? Karnack i'm not ! The you part is fine but i can't send it general delivery C/O Partspig / western NY right ? 

Bear *


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

A simple PM would have garnered you my address! I had no idea if you are still working on the car or not. But I must need to be Nostradamus, I guess. By the way it is also on my website for all to see!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Joe, ............ Is mahorsc in line next for the paint job on this car?? If so Kevin PM me your addy. I should have the car ready to ship out in a day or so after I fit the body.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

partspig said:


> A simple PM would have garnered you my address! I had no idea if you are still working on the car or not. But I must need to be Nostradamus, I guess. By the way it is also on my website for all to see!


Yes if you would have PM'ed it when i asked i would have had it . Thanks for pointing that out . I'm sure it's in a phone book some place as well but figured asking for address on where to mail it next was easier that playing Leonard Nimoy and going IN SEARCH OF LOL .

Bear


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel a disturbance in the force. Soooooooo






:freak: :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing like a little popcorn, with a movie... Where is Doba???? :tongue:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. fellas still plenty of time to the finish line. i,m just diggin sittin back and watchin this build come together!mid august is still 26 days out. no pressure on bodyguys or painters. enjoy the build and post pics we all like pics!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow with t all this physic stuff going on maybe we should have a pool this auction buck a guess on what the total take will be.. winners gets half of the TICKET prices rest goes to charity..LOL.. I can see it now.. no wait that a girl.. ohh a naked girl.. shiney..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Physic ???? Is that some kind of laxative?? Joe, it is really gonna be close as there is the body fitment left, paint and decals. Now with only a few days left,(don't forget to subtract the mailing time), it will be really close.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

close is fine. if she,s not completed for the mid august date. there will be another auction.remember this build is for fun and for a great charity!besides i,m sure mahorsc is warming up the airbrush in the bullpen to close this dilly out. enjoy the ride!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't the Great Karnak read que cards???


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

While I'm not a part of the build, really enjoy the positive energy this thread built. Hopefully it's not squandered over a need to get the last word in.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

440s-4ever said:


> While I'm not a part of the build, really enjoy the positive energy this thread built. Hopefully it's not squandered over a need to get the last word in.


*Hey as long as the last word comes as SOLD for good money ! The previous B.S. is just that ....B.S. For me i've dropped my stick and walked past this dead horse.


Bear :wave: *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Hey as long as the last word comes as SOLD for good money ! The previous B.S. is just that ....B.S. For me i've dropped my stick and walked past this dead horse.
> 
> 
> Bear :wave: *


Quitter


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Quitter


*Billiam ..... there's allways the chat room coverage if ya need a fix LOL !

Bear:wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hummm ! A different look i forgot to post .

Bear :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

evenin fellas i just went back to the start of the build.if yer just starting to read/follow ya gotta go back to the begining and dig what the fellas on H.T. have done or will be doing. howz about ld thomas sending us all to magnet school. and smalltime spinning a tornado for the heart of the gypsy(nice).wheelszk adding a front indy that is world class.and marty bauer puttin the gears out of a fine swiss watch to make ,er tic.marty you are too kind!and dennis/ ballsout/bearsox giving the girl some shoes to go dancin with. i know they are the best i have some myself. thanx! it,s to the partspig for a body that we are all dyin to see. pig no pressure but the HO world is watchin.ahhhhhh would,nt wanna be ya.(just kidding)and of course mahorsc to put a picasso to the bod.in short go back and read this it,s a gas. enjoy joe g


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

So..... where are we on this?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Right now!!!! It's in Western New York!!! Getting the body fitted. It will ship out on Monday, August 1st to mahorsc for paint. Please note there will be no pics until AFTER it get's paint and decals!! You all are just going to have to wait and see!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How are we doing with this?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi wheels my guess is its enroute to mahorsc for paint. maybe he,ll post some pics so we can see the unveiling of the finish product. i send out the cigarbox/ garage yesterday to coach 61 that should make it on time.i mentioned this before it,s gonna be a photofinish! no pressure mahorsc you,re gonna close the dilly!!!


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i have not seen car yet was it mailed on monday


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Physic (Psychic's) ,Nostradamus, The Great Karnak ,Leonard Nimoy , and the force were all mentioned recently. Non of these seemed to have a answer or any help at all really. Although come to think of it a physic might have helped some. Everybody full of it sometimes  Could someone consult a palm reader for the answer 














or someone could Pm Partspig for the answer. I am just saying:wave:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

got the car today start work this weekend pics to follow


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

mornin boyz i just went to the h.o.h.t. page and i think the gypsy build will make it !! looks like bidding STARTS on the 16th and ENDS on the 23rd. so looks like it will be there. i,m sure mahorsc will post a few pics and a brief description, then off to the coach for final photo op and posting on h.o.h.t. also check the other auction stuff out! i see a few things that i could use. also this is for charity not for profit and your donation/winning bid goes directly to the source. so cut yer neighbors grass/collect bottles and cans, and save your lunch money and allowance and bid like ya want the gypsy at yer trak !


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

there has been primer sprayed a little paint cant give away all details 
but i know the car wont be back by 23th it will be close just depends on some dry times i will get some pix asap and maybe car can be sold off the pixs 

more to come


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

the car sound amazing smalltime has put a killer motor in this thing(i am a racerr by heart so motor is every thing0 but the rear tires have bubbled up bad i dont know if its from the heat or what but it shakes and wont hook up i would put tires on but i have been waiting over a month for some i could put some slip on if the group wants or the winner could change later just let me know
thanks


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mahorsc said:


> the car sound amazing smalltime has put a killer motor in this thing(i am a racerr by heart so motor is every thing0 but the rear tires have bubbled up bad i dont know if its from the heat or what but it shakes and wont hook up i would put tires on but i have been waiting over a month for some i could put some slip on if the group wants or the winner could change later just let me know
> thanks


I have some good sillies here so no worries MArc and I am so far behind at work may take me a few days to get the auction running anyways so no rush we'll get her done.. thanks for all you do guys apprecaite you all


dave


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i should have car done tonight where do i mail it


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*its done*

ok boys and girls here is the unvailing of gypsy
the chassis with the orange tires is the gypsy the other chassis is mine 
the car was sent to me with 2 bodys one long and one short wheel base 
there not as nice as i would have liked but i thought i was under the gun till tonight but i think they turned out pretty kool 

have fun bidding this is a Bad A$$ car 
kevin


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Just one word superb!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome guys!!! I have been watching with interest! Well done to everyone who took the time and effort for a great cause!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the ho world is watchin the wold is watchin the ho world is watchin !!!! mahorse you hit it out of the park !! absolutely out of here. thanx soo much for what u did looks beautiful !!!!.you and all the fellas that put yer soul into the gypsy a big thank you . wow i,m speechless. now let the biddind begin


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well the nearest i can tell is the car is done. now the bidding part. from what i read seem the coach is catching up after a desereved vacation and possible equipment problems. i checked the h.o.h.t site and looks about the same as 2 or 3 days ago. can anybody speak of what is happening to the auction? or even better can the coach bring us up to speed? just kinda curious thats all.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd love to see a link to the site and the auction as well.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Marty

Here is the link. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. fellas the gypsy has landed at coach61 and is now taking bids.there are many other cool slot stuff to bid on also. does anybody know when the auction ends?and cuz i started this build, think i,ll start the bidding! check the h.o.h.t to see the starting bid.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Am I missing something? I don't see it on there anywhere....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

http://hoht.net/


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see it on there anywhere....


Refresh your page Marty, some browser are not self aware of updates and you have to tell them.. let me know if this works for you or I can give you some other ways to get the updated page to display.


Dave


Its at 100 already guys...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Weird Dave, I see it in IE, but not in Firefox, at least I see it somewhere, thanks!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Weird Dave, I see it in IE, but not in Firefox, at least I see it somewhere, thanks!



Go into tools on firefox and click on clear recent history, make sure webpages in checked this will clear the cache and bring up the new page, hope this helps and glad ya can at least see it one way..


dave


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey all i just wanted to chirp in 1 last time befor the gypsy is auctioned off to a lucky owner. for all the guys that gave your time ,effort,and thought a big thanx. ld thomas- smalltime- bearsox- wheelszk- martybauer- partspig -and of course- mahorsc, you guys are the best of hobbytalk!o yeah and coach61 who puts this all together for all to enjoy. thanx coach for what you do. o.k. there is only a few days left to bid on this creation so,spend what you can and enjoy!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I won, I won. and I don't give hoot what anyone thinks about the price I paid. thank you for the fine level of craftsmanship that was installed at every level. yes Virginia, it will be run.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

alpink said:


> I won, I won. and I don't give hoot what anyone thinks about the price I paid. thank you for the fine level of craftsmanship that was installed at every level. yes Virginia, it will be run.


That's a nice slot car for what you paid and you got a piece of HobbyTalk history.

I've spent more than that building some of my racing T-Jets.
When you factor in I use all RTHO parts, Galinko armatures and everything else.
Building the best high performance T-Jets costs money.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> That's a nice slot car for what you paid and you got a piece of HobbyTalk history.


I agree with SF. He pretty well covered it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Let's evaluate one of my builds. Investment: $136.75 +
You have to order from 2 to10 of each item to make the shipping cost effective.

Aurora T-Jet rolling chassis that is true and has a true deck. $15
Galinko XL4 armature. $45
Dash ceramic motor magnets that are matched. $3
Wizzard E81 brushes. $1.75
RTHO cut away top gear set. $29
Wizzard 14 tooth pinion. $1
American Line AML 714 15 tooth crown gear. $2
.063 Tomy/AFX Super G+ rear axle. $2
Wizzard .350 "Brownies" rear tires. $12
RTHO .302 o-ring front. $7.50
Slottech pickup shoes. $2
Extended guide pin. $1.50
Greg Davis resin cast body. $15

= Fast T-Jet.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You know how to roll, SF!!! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

alpink said:


> I won, I won. and I don't give hoot what anyone thinks about the price I paid. thank you for the fine level of craftsmanship that was installed at every level. yes Virginia, it will be run.


I also think you got yourself a smoking deal man... I got to play with it a little before sending it on it's way, it had a ton of potential and should be fun as hell to run around your track!

I was happy to be a part, I had a great time watching things progress, enjoy it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx, Y'all, I know what parts cost, I buy more than my share. in case you hadn't heard, there is someone else who balances, trues and polishes stock tjet arms along with winding some fine custom pancake arms and building fast pancake cars, he even posts here sometimes. Sgrig, by any other name, has met the Galinko heads up and been victorious. I wouldn't say it if I weren't there directing the race and have seen it. Jim Sgrignioli also goes by Yellow Jacket, I know, there are more than one, but until someone actually ponies up the green to copyright/trademark the moniker, it will be anyones guess who is who. regardless, give Sgrig a chance to supply YOU with the pancake arm of your dreams and you might never go back. I haven't been paid for this advertisement, but I use the Sgrig arms whenever possible. thank you all again for the fantastic GYPSY and I'll report on how she gets around the track when I get her.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> thanx, Y'all, I know what parts cost, I buy more than my share. in case you hadn't heard, there is someone else who balances, trues and polishes stock tjet arms along with winding some fine custom pancake arms and building fast pancake cars, he even posts here sometimes. Sgrig, by any other name, has met the Galinko heads up and been victorious. I wouldn't say it if I weren't there directing the race and have seen it. Jim Sgrignioli also goes by Yellow Jacket, I know, there are more than one, but until someone actually ponies up the green to copyright/trademark the moniker, it will be anyones guess who is who. regardless, give Sgrig a chance to supply YOU with the pancake arm of your dreams and you might never go back. I haven't been paid for this advertisement, but I use the Sgrig arms whenever possible. thank you all again for the fantastic GYPSY and I'll report on how she gets around the track when I get her.


Hey, thanks Man!!!

See ya in November???

Jim Sgrig


----------

